# Border low TSH but no symptoms? Meds still needed?



## Asha (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi, I've been diagnosed with Graves about 2 years ago. This is first diagnosed after blood tests, ultrasounds and iodine uptake check after what I thought was only a sore throat which didn't go away very quickly. Since then I've been on/off medication to see whether it will go into remission. Every time I get off the meds (have tried twice now so far); my TSH goes down again in a couple of months, BUT I never have any of the symptoms usually with hyper - my weight is stable, no palpitations, heart/bp normal, etc....everything normal EXCEPT for the TSH level result. I am at odds as to what to do. My endo is quick to put me back on the meds but I ask him why when I feel perfectly fine. Is it ok to keep off meds until I get "physical symptoms"? Any thoughts on treatment options?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Free T4 and Free T3 levels are more important than TSH for this question. For example, if your Free T4 moves higher and out of range without the drugs, then that can be unsafe for your heart.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome! TSH is not a good criteria because when it is low, the likelihood of the FREE T3 being very high is strong and not good.

Please ask your doctor to run your FREE T3 for this purpose.


----------



## Asha (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you. Looks like I need to read up more on my disease. I am surprised, my specialist have never mentioned to me before my t3 and t4 levels with blood tests and only tells me my TSH. Maybe he has been treating me wrongly for the past 2 years....So if EITHER my t3 or t4 keep rising up, that is indication of need to go back on meds?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Asha said:


> ...So if EITHER my t3 or t4 keep rising up, that is indication of need to go back on meds?


Yes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Just because your TSH is going up or down does not mean you go into remission. TSH is affected by antibodies - stimulating or blocking , that is why FT-4 and FT-3 are necessary.

I for one run little to no TSH due to stimulating antibodies that are still present 10 years post TT.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid gland?


----------

